# Pictures of My Baby Tegu!



## Marlene (Jan 21, 2010)

I still don't have a name for it, nor do I know its gender, but here are a few pictures!

The one on the right is the one I bought at the Pomona Reptile Super Show






My tegu loves the computer!





It wanted to say "hello" to everyone!





Those are all of the pictures that I have at this point in time! I plan on taking many more.


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 21, 2010)

beautiful Gu...incredibly skinny get that guy a sandwich =D!


----------



## Marlene (Jan 21, 2010)

I feed it constantly! I need to buy some fatty foods! It's just so active it works all of its weight off! I'll be picking up my dbia roaches tomorrow (well, when I wake up, lol), so it gets to have a nice feeding frenzy!


----------



## Utahraptor (Jan 31, 2010)

that's a cool looking kid you got there. how's the taming coming along?


----------



## Marlene (Feb 1, 2010)

The taming is going great! He's a good little tegu, hates to be woken up for anything though. He had a nice roach feeding frenzy yesterday, and got to eat a few beetles as well. He likes to hang out on my lap or on the desk while I'm on the computer. He has yet to bite, or lunge at me, so things are going very well with this little one!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Feb 1, 2010)

I know what you mean about waking them up! My tegu that i got in the summer has been asleep since august and the last time i tried to wake him up i got bit!


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow. He is one very good looking Tegu. I love the color and pattern on him. Congrats on such a great Tegu  . I can't wait to see some more pictures.


----------



## Marlene (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you. I have some more pictures, I just haven't uploaded them yet, and the flash was off on the BEST picture of it!


----------



## Marlene (Feb 2, 2010)

If only the flash were on...






Him crawlin' down from that pose... After I turn on the flash...






He gets to free roam sometimes






Baskin' on his water bowl while I clean his big cage





Those were taken within the past couple of weeks. He'll be getting his first dose of dewormer this weekend... My Savannah has roundworms, so everyone gets to be dewormed!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's a really great looking gu you have there


----------



## Marlene (Feb 3, 2010)

Why thank you!


----------



## antzilla (Feb 6, 2010)

so cool i want one so bad


----------



## Odin_the_tegu (Apr 12, 2010)

hes got very dark yellow, the one i just purchased is much lighter but still looks about the same. i upload some photos of him once hes done shedding.


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 12, 2010)

i gotta learn how to post pics!! my gold could be a twin for yours.


----------



## jjollie (Apr 13, 2010)

congrats on your new tegu..


----------



## Marlene (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll have to take a picture of his belly, it's a pretty bright yellow under there!

BOOZER: Definitely take some pics, that would be cool if yours is his twin! 

jjollie: Thank you!


I will have to take some more pics soon, I've been so busy with work lately and I don't get home until around midnight, so I feel like such a horrible mom, lol, but once I get better at this job then I'll start taking more time off to take care of him.


----------

